# Huskemaw or Leupold VX-6



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

WELL, I'v got the gun, i'v placd the order for the Bell&Carlson stock and the Tmney trigger. Its time to start thinking scopes. I'v narrowed it down. 

I'm looking at the Huskemaw Blue diamond 5-20 or the Leupold VX-6, 4-24.

I know, go big or go home right!.
Both the same price, both are turreted as you all know. Both long range designed. 

I have no experience with either of the 2 scopes. The guy that is walking me through this building process shoots both of these scopes and recommends either of the 2, although he favors the Huskemaw. From my understanding he says it does more "work" for you. I'd be happy with either or. 

whats your thoughts??

I know the Vortex fans are going to chime in. they are great scopes and nothing wrong with them but, I'd rather get one of the 2 I mentioned as that is my preference. 

Thanks guys!!!!!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My one hang up with the Huskemaw is the 1/3 MOA adjustments. Just a personal preference, but I tend to like the 1/4 MOA adjustments. I'm sure 1/3 would be fine though.

That Leupold sure looks pretty awesome though!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd go Leupold. The 1/4 MOA adjustments are nice but also their warranty is well documented. 

Have you checked eye relief distance, as well as light transmission? Maybe those two factors could help you decide?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

which ever I decide to buy. Once I find the most accurate load for my gun I will figure out my data and have a turret cut specific for my data.
Those Leupold's are nice though

I'm leaning towards Huskemaw to be honest but haven't decided.

My dad's buddy (The guy helping me build my gun) says he can get me a huskemaw at or close to dealers price
(gun smith)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, now i'm leaning towards Leupold VX-6.

Heck I don't know. I'v got time. keep the thoughts coming guys.

I'd probably go night force but, thats too much money.


----------

